# R34 gtt seat rails



## Elninio (Jan 12, 2016)

I bought a set of these recaros to go into my r32 along with the nisuba rails from driftworks but sold the 32.
What rails will I need to fit them in my r34 gtt I know the rails are totally different from the other skylines.
Also I've got a brand new mishimoto intercooler for the 32 but would it fit the 34
Thanks
Paul


----------



## Elninio (Jan 12, 2016)

Sry these seats


----------

